

Who's Behind the Wheel? Nobody. The driverless car is coming. - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443524904577651552635911824.html

======
tokenadult
From the article:

"Twenty-five years from now, piloting one's own vehicle will seem weirdly
anachronistic and unnecessary, like riding a mule to the mall. Just say the
address, say "go," sit back and get on with your hologram. What's your
problem?

. . . .

". . . . For the majority of Americans, the [American Romance with the
Automobile] has been repealed for some time. The automobile is an onerous,
expensive obligation and necessity, and in the case of the working poor a
brutal tax. Even for those who can afford them, the car/truck/minivan offers
precious little succor. The average commute in the U.S. is about 50 minutes,
the scene of accumulated years' worth of lost life and productivity, trapped
behind the wheel."

